# Disarmed: What else do you have?



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

*Lets say all your guns are gone/ disabled/ out of ammo

What other weapons do you have around in stock?
*


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

ill go first,

3x 1060 Carbon Steel Blades (Samurai Swords)
Kubtons
Some pocket knives
Steel pipes

Wish list: fire ax


----------



## NewinSD (Mar 22, 2012)

Steel toe boots if they count
Pocket knife
Any heavy object at hand


----------



## NewinSD (Mar 22, 2012)

I could continue, but it would just make it sound like a just watch too many zombie movies...


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

My husband. :numbchuck:


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

You're never really disarmed. Your brain is your #1 weapon, even if you have a firearm. A cool, quick mind is more useful than a dim wit with cannon.

I most often have a pepper spray with me, and while I always carry a small pocketknife, I don't really consider it a weapon (as I have zero knife fighting training or skills). I'm sure it would become a weapon if need be, but then again, so would hundreds of other things around me. Pencils, rope/string/wire, rolling pins, household chemicals; all these non-weapon things are weapons if they are used as such.


----------



## NewinSD (Mar 22, 2012)

Very true. With enough thought, and luck, anything could be used as a weapon. Laying on my bed right now, I'm thinking that I could probably be able to use a blanket as a pretty effective weapon.


----------



## thndrchiken (Oct 10, 2011)

Well let's see, pepper spray, folding knife, asp, pr24, pen and last but not least the gray matter in your head. Let's face it just about anything can be used as a defensive weapon in a pinch. It all comes down to situational awareness and knowing your surroundings and your abilities. How far are you willing to go to make sure your the one still standing at the end of the engagement?


----------



## johna91374 (Aug 16, 2011)

A couple of combat knives, Survival axe, a couple of "customized" bats, hammers and a pair of 12-1/2's


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

Option 1: A baseball bat.

Option 2: Two reasonably good feet.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I'd say that *Holly* wins.

My wife, Jean, has her own carry permit and her own arsenal.
Actually, my arthritis considered, I guess that I'm Jean's backup, not the other way 'round.

Of course, then there's my cane, when I'm carrying it-for instance in places where I'm forbidden to go armed.
And my keys, with which I could either put your eye out or crush your windpipe.
And then, well, have you ever been whipped by a brass belt buckle?


----------



## cashinin (Dec 24, 2011)

bow and arrows...technology has been advancing....there are some arrows I would never want to be shot with....they kill quickly and quietly...


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I'd say that *Holly* wins.


I WIN! I win, I win, I win! :smt180


----------



## TGeneC (Mar 28, 2012)

CRKT Optima knife, my High Country 4-Runner Bow, my wife's bow, my son's bow, my daughter's bow, my wife's SOG knife, kitchen knives, 3 or 4 hammers, a pile of hardwood flooring, rocks, bricks, broken bottles, a steel rod under my drivers seat... And I'm not even a survivalist! With a clear mind and determination you can use an amazing range of items as defensive weapons. Necessity dictates, the mind creates.


----------



## boodaddy (Apr 14, 2012)

Campbell's soup count? I knew I shouldn't have ate that last hoho:anim_lol:


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

My fists of fury!! 

And a pillow case filled with bars of soap.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Do you keep the pillowcase always filled and handy?
Or must you ask your adversary to wait a moment, while you fill up and get ready?


At the Reichenbach Falls:
Moriarty—"Holmes, I'm going to kill you!"
Holmes—"Wait a moment, won't you, while I write a short good-by message to Watson, there's a good fellow."


----------



## Trailgunner (Apr 8, 2009)

My daughter with her nice new teeth from her recent othodontic work. She'll just bite the hell out of 'em!


----------



## strat23 (Feb 9, 2012)

1. Wife (one tough Texas woman with an attitude, a CHL, and AR-15 competition experience)
2. Knife (usually carry a substantial folder)
3. 10 years of MMA


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

How about two large Rottweilers and a Papillion. The Pap is a mean little SOB !!


----------



## Demonio (Feb 5, 2012)

Run! If that's not possible I own several bokkens (wooden swords) very nasty weapons, and if all that fails then I get to cash in on my Judo black belt and years of jujitsu.
Again, running should always be your first option if at all possible, it's the smart thing to do.


----------



## dman (May 14, 2012)

This is a very vauge question ? Where are you ,home , on the street ? Are there other familly members near by ? I really can't give you a reasonable answer with limited facts.


----------



## KenW. (Feb 28, 2007)

A 50 pound 17 year old beagle who will lick intruders into submission.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

KenW. said:


> A 50 pound 17 year old beagle who will lick intruders into submission.


:anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## IvanTheTerrible (Feb 7, 2012)

My wits


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

If my Glocks were not available, I suppose I'd use...

...my OTHER Glocks.


----------



## HS.Guy (May 19, 2012)

My dog
Big knife
Strong will


----------



## swampcrawler (Sep 15, 2011)

Suppose itd b time to prove im not an idiot for keeping the bayonet on my ak lol. Oooo beter idea. Bowfishing rig. Very nasty.


----------

